# Need auto mechanic



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 2000 S10 that I thought needed a new waterpump and after replacing it and spending $200 it wont start now. I do not want to spend a fortune for this and I am looking for someone that is a good wrench and can give me an idea as to why it doesn't run.



Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

Need for you to list more info. Could be just a loose battery cable.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

without actually looking at it I'd say you probably either disconnected or damaged the crank position sensor which goes in to the timing cover on front of the motor. Shouldn;t really matter whether it's a 4 or 6 cyl because both use the same approximate position for the sensor and it's almost right under the pump. Just check all the connectors well before you go out a spend any more cash. No CPS=no spark and no injector pulse.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

If you want to take it somewhere take it to Bob's Hondissan on Olive Rd- used him for 15 yrs. He undercharges on labor and is a fine mechanic.


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

I suggest Bob at Hondissan as well he does good work.


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

It ran fine before I took it to the repair shop, just would overheat. I assumed it needed a new waterpump and had them install it. My wife picked it and drove it to my work to drop it off to me. When I got off of work I drove it home and it ran rough the last mile or so. The next morning it started harder then normal and ran very rough. I drove it about 100ft before pulling it back into the driveway. It began shaking very bad so i turned it off. I then tried to start it again and all it does it turn over rough and smoke under the hood and smells like gas. I checked the dip stick to see if the oil was milky thinking maybe I had a blown head gasket but it is clean and clear. I have not had the money to get it looked at since so it has been sitting.



I don't know anything about cars or repairing them. I need to get someone to look at it where it sits because I can't drive it or afford the tow truck.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhhh, that says a lot more. I'd guess it probably huffed a head gasket also. The 2.2 4cyl. GM motors were some of the worlds worst for shitting head gaskets even under GOOD conditions. The fact that yours has been hot only multiply's the odds. It will usually leak at the rear drivers side or in between the last two cylinders if it's gotten to that point. I thought from your initial question that it wouldn't run after you did the pump. One good thing is that gasket is REAL easy to do...... notice I didn't say cheap...just easy! Interested in selling it?


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

I have to wait to see what we are going to do with it. We are looking into getting it fixed first or at least an estimate on getting it fixed. If it is too costly we are going to sell it.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like head gasket to me I worked on cars for 10 years....also if you have over 100,000 miles on it be wary about putting a fresh head on it i.e (they take the head off check it for crack, valve dmg, and plane it) when they plane it they take off a few .00's of a inch of metal to ensure the head is flat that makes the cumbustion chamber smaller and increases compression.... On a motor with over 100K miles you run the risk on the low side of using oil or the high side blowing out seals..

Just be aware

Mike

p.s any further questions on it feel free to drop me a line 2.2 are pretty straight forward engines


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, I am starting to think the same thing. It does have 140,000 miles on it. I only got to put 3000 miles on it, we are more then likely going to sell it.


----------

